# Austria 2008



## lukatsi (Aug 14, 2008)

I was in the valley of the river Möll (Carinthia county). It was rather a holiday than a field trip, but inverts find me everywhere The wheather was very good, only one or two light rains in a week, what is unusual there.

Edit: pictures don't work with , so until I figure it out I've written the links

First, the landscape: 3000 m high mountains with pine forests, above 2600 m no trees at all

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/11.jpg[/url]

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/10.jpg[/url]

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/20.jpg[/url]

Some lichens, plants and mushrooms

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/2.jpg[/url]

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/8.jpg[/url]

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/3.jpg[/url]

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/9.jpg[/url]

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/16.jpg[/url]

Insects: a juvenile grasshopper sitting on a leaf

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/13.jpg[/url]

Katydid, I don't know which species

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/7.jpg[/url]

A big stonefly, it was about 5 cm long

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/5.jpg[/url]

Carrion beetle

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/19.jpg[/url]

Tipulidae

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/14.jpg[/url]

A moth flying away (not on purpose:))

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/12.jpg[/url]

Zygaenidae moth

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/4.jpg[/url]

Catocala sp., pretty big

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/18.jpg[/url]

Spider

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/15.jpg[/url]

A harvestman

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/17.jpg[/url]

These slugs were everywhere and they were huge!

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/21.jpg[/url]

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/22.jpg[/url]

Finally, the vertebrates

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/6.jpg[/url]

A marmot or Murmeltier. Saw a few at the Grossglockner (the highest mountain in the country), but couldn't make good photos.

[url]http://www.phasmids.atw.hu/v.jpg[/url]


----------



## lukatsi (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks, but could you explain it


----------

